

Ask HN: Best way to collect payments under 3$? - ziko

Which service to use if you intent to primarily collect payments under 3$? Needs to be able to collect payments from all over the world, not just the US.
======
weddpros
Paypal has Micropayments, 5% + $0.05 USD per transaction
[http://www.ebay.com/gds/Micro-Payments-On-Paypal-HOW-TO-
SETU...](http://www.ebay.com/gds/Micro-Payments-On-Paypal-HOW-TO-
SETUP-05-transaction-/10000000002350945/g.html)

------
sunshinerag
How about bitcoins?

* Very low transaction cost * International Transfers is same as local transfers.

Suggest to read up more about pros/risks before proceeding.

------
crb002
The solution in Iowa is Dwolla. [http://www.dwolla.com](http://www.dwolla.com)

------
iamwithnail
In Europe, the answer is _probably_ GoCardless. Depends what kind of payments
though - if it's card type payments you need, (I.e instant, fore commerce type
stuff), then not, but subscriptions, most bills/invoices, absolutely
GoCardless.

------
sarvagyavaish
Square Cash - [https://square.com/cash](https://square.com/cash)

------
thatthatis
I think amazon payments has special terms for this kind of thing

~~~
plusbryan
Yes they do (this was news to me). For Transactions < $10:

1.5% + $0.01 for Amazon Payments balance transfers

2.0% + $0.05 for bank account debits

5.0% + $0.05 for credit card

They also appear to support payment aggregation, which is another method of
making micropayments via credit card profitable.

[https://payments.amazon.com/help/Amazon-Flexible-Payments-
Se...](https://payments.amazon.com/help/Amazon-Flexible-Payments-
Service/Flexible-Payments-Service-FAQ#suse_micro)

------
maouida
Check out Skrill (formerly Moneybookers).

~~~
Avalaxy
Why? Their rate is 3.9% + €0.35 for non-european merchants and 2.9% + €0.25
for european merchants.

That's not exactly cheap. Do they offer a service I don't know about that
makes them better suited for small payments than Stripe, Balanced or
BrainTree?

~~~
maouida
I didn't know about their high fees. But I know they have a good international
money transfer support. I used them for personal financial transactions for 4
years and found them very good.

